# The Best Way's To Make Hash



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been playing with making hash for about 1 1/2 years. See my Album for pics of the equiptment and more hash. I've tried several ways and so far this is the best method I've used. I've taken some crappy weed and made really good hash. My goal is to find the most efficient way to extract the goodness from the plant and have something that easy to smoke in a bowl or put into a joint if you like. And if anyone is interested here's a Social Group that you might like:https://www.rollitup.org/groups/hash-factory.html. I also do an alcohol extraction with some of the scrap to get more out of it. I almost double my yield with the alcohol. And I'm always open to suggestions if you see anything that might be improved. In fact I would like to hear how you do it also. I don't get bubble hash with my system yet since I don't have a small enough screen (micron size). But I do get it good enough to roll up in your hands with no heat. You don't need to make "bubble hash" to have some really killer hash. Mine is more like traditional hash. I like to start with 2oz of bud for these size buckets. I use two gallon buckets. I cut the bottom plus a little more off 2 of them and sand the cut edge a little to get sharp edges smooth. I wet the weed a little first. I found this out one time by accident and does seem to help get a cleaner hash without a smaller size screen. I don't get so much fine power in it like when I put it in the blender when it is dry or if you grind it by hand. So after it's wet I put some of it in the blender with a little ice and on high for maybe 5 to 10 seconds. Just until it looks chopped up good. Just need to keep an eye on how much water you use so you don't over fill the bucket. Then it goes into the bucket set up (that's the cut off bucket with the screen inside a whole one) that has enough water and ice to cover the screen about 1 inch or so. The rest of the water comes from the blender and more ice. I start with a piece of polyester material I got at Walmart for $1.98 a yard. I checked it against the known silkscreen size that I have and it's about 240 micron. I strap in the beater and run it for 20 min on high. let that settle for 30 min. and strain what is still floating on the top. Give it a easy stir and pull out the bucket with the screen. The material that is on that screen goes it the trash. I give the water left in the bucket a good stir and dump it into another bucket set up that is dry and has a 12xx silkscreen (107 micron) in it. Then pull that inner bucket with the silkscreen out and save the material that is on the silkscreen. I press it dry as I can and use it for the alcohol extraction. I do use a sprayer to try to wash all the material to the center. Now with the water I have left I let it settle for 30 min and siphon off down to a mark that tells me that what is left will fit in my glass baking dish. Put it into the baking dish and let settle for 30 min again. I tilt the pan a little to get the water a little deeper one one side and siphon again. As much as I can without sucking up the resin. You can see it settling through the glass. Now with very little water left I put a piece of plexiglass with a small fan to help it dry faster. I don't like using heat to speed the drying, seems to come out better with the cool dry. While that is drying I take the scrap from the silkscreen that is still a little damp and do the alcohol extraction. I do the "Green Dragon" type of thing using only about 1 oz grain alcohol. I try to use as little as I can to get the job done. I filter the mix with a very small screen maybe 25 microns or so. You can just take some weed and do it but I have found a couple tricks that really help. More on that later maybe. The alcohol method will bubble and melt but can still be smoked with a screen as long as you don't draw to hard. A very clean smoke, not harsh if you do it right. It is a pretty cheap and easy way to get some really good hash. You can do this with any size bucket you want. I have not been able to find the middle sizes of polyester, something in the 75-125 range at any fabric places yet. It's all to big or to small. I do take my pocket microscope and a sample of the 107 micron with me to compare. I just tell them I need to find a certain size for a filter for my son's school project. I can get better pics of the setup, like how the buckets were cut or whatever If anybody wants to see more. And of course if anyone has any ideas on how to improve I would be glad to hear from you. This is a good place to get most any size screen that you might want. They have some small bags also But I have not really looked at them yet. I do have a 150 micron that I got from them that I got to do dry screening method but to me that is just to much work for what you get. I like to be able to turn on the timer and sit back and do some sampling while I wait for things to finish. That's my main reason for the timer. I can't trust myself to keep track of time after I have been smoking some. I would not say this is fast but I can start in the morning and be hand rolling by 7 or 8 pm. Also I don't feel like proof reading any more (ya, I've been sampling as I write this) so if something does not make sense just let me know. From what you guy's bring up about beating up the bags this really does not do that. And the only screen that even gets near the beaters is the $1.98 a yard from Walmart. So your screens will last a long time. The ones at that site are very good quality and you should be able to get 2 out of 1 yard. I'm thinking 55 gallon drums, what do you think??http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/1476/Nylon-Screening. You could always start with this and the big screen and then use your bags to do the finish filtering. That has to be the best price I've seen for bags.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

SayWord said:


> ur the man!


No You!! I've seen your plants!!!! You'll be making some tasty hash. So good you won't want to smoke the buds anymore. Trust me it happens. Don't forget to vote:
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/157131-who-has-has-not-smoked.html


----------



## SayWord (Feb 1, 2009)

i cant wait! i asked my gf for some bubble bags for my bday. i dunno if i'll get them tho. i cant wait to have lots of hash!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

Do what I do with my wife. If you loved me you would get it for me, honey (don't forget the sad puppydog look with your eye's.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 1, 2009)

oh ya i got that sad puppy face DOWN. sounds like thats what i'll hafta do. she can probly get some off ebay for pretty cheap right? i dont have an ebay account but im pretty sure she does


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

Easy enough to open an account on Ebay. Great place to shop. Most sellers will take a money order at the least. Just have to mail it to them, takes a little longer but worth it. If she loves you she WILL have an Ebay account lol. Maybe offer to help her. You know take the burden off her because you love her so much blablabla. Maybe promise her some sexual favor, could'nt hurt. Now that's a win, win situation for sure.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 1, 2009)

i like the way you think hash lover!!! hell yeah. the problem is ive opened up like two accounts on ebay usin two email addresses and both accounts got fucked up/forgotten/whatever so i cant go on them any more. i dont have anymore email addresses so i hafta go create another one and bla bla it sucks. so i have others order shit for me on ebay


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

To much good stuff on Ebay not to have an account. Got a $90 ph meter for 20 bucks. and lots of other stuff. You can save a lot of money there. Maybe get something nice for your girlfriend. We know where that can lead.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 1, 2009)

ha! lol. i just saw a bunch of vaporizers on ebay for like 20, 30 bux! like wtf! i do need to cop an ebay account ur right! west west ya'll!


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

They have stuff you did'nt even know you wanted. Lot's of grow stuff !!!!


----------



## SayWord (Feb 1, 2009)

lol! nice thread just us chattin about ebay and spouses. im signin up soon


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

Ya, I'm just here working on my small veg cabinet. Mylar on the walls. stop to check thread whenever I stop for a hash break. Now, what were we talking about??? Oh ya hash right??


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 1, 2009)

Lost my pencil twice in 5 min. WTF


----------



## SayWord (Feb 1, 2009)

hashhhh. like it love it cant wait to make it cant wait to smoke it. u ever bought or sold hash? i know a dude who cant wait to buy some from me


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 2, 2009)

I have not bought or sold any since the 70's. Use to get some really good black and blonde hash back then. Last time I had some that a friend had got was about 7-8 years ago. Just don't ever see it around anymore. Then when I started growing a few years ago and started reading on how to make it, I was hooked. I also saw where someone called it "hippie crack". I now know what they meant. My hash from crappy weed is better than the best buds around most of the time. I know my friends love it.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 26, 2009)

Subscribing to remind me I want to make hash! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to help Hayduke. Any questions just let me know. Love your avy.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes hash lover very nice info i used to do mine almost the same way it produced some killer hash but ive stepped into the butane bubble world and trust me once you cross that line you wont go back and it seems like you have the knowledge so give it a try


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

johnnyt2184 said:


> yes hash lover very nice info i used to do mine almost the same way it produced some killer hash but ive stepped into the butane bubble world and trust me once you cross that line you wont go back and it seems like you have the knowledge so give it a try


Hey Johnny, Ya don't think I haven't thought about it. I still have the butane I got to do it. But never did, partly due to the fact that I didn't find out enough about it. As far as how much to use, how big a piece of pvc ect. But I do have a couple plants almost ready to finish and would like a new way to get my friends baked. Post how you do it if you could and I will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 27, 2009)

I made some hash a few months ago...ghetto way with ice, mixer and coffee filter. It was totally ghetto, but I got a nice lil brick that fecks you up!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

Boneman said:


> I made some hash a few months ago...ghetto way with ice, mixer and coffee filter. It was totally ghetto, but I got a nice lil brick that fecks you up!!


As long as it works there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Feb 27, 2009)

*How To Make Hash Oil From Marijuana*



*Hash oil* is the most potent form of cannabis available. If you are a marijuana or hashish smoker, you have probably smoked hash oil before. If not, you've heard how strong it is compared to marijuana. 
Until recently obtaining hash oil has been difficult, and actually making hash oil has been the domain of chemists and other people who were familiar with extracting psychoactive compounds from cannabis plant material. 
For a visual demonstration of the procedure for making honey oil described on this page, visit youtube and do a search for _how to make hash oil_. There are several videos that show the process. 
When working with isopropyl alcohol (an optional step with this method), make sure that it only comes into contact with glass. Isopropyl alcohol can extract harmful chemicals from plastic and similar materials.


*How To Make Honey Oil From Marijuana*

The butane extraction method of making hash oil is based on supercritical fluid extraction. It uses totally over-the-counter butane gas as the extraction solvent, and requires nothing even remotely suspicious or difficult to purchase. 
Butane and carbon dioxide (perhaps other solvent/gas combinations with similar ultra-low-boiling properties) selectively solvate the desirable fraction(s) of cannabis oils, pulling out only a beautiful amber honey oil and leaving the undesirable vegetative oils, waxes, chlorophyll, etc. behind in the plant matter. 
The most important thing to remember is to work outdoors away from people, animals and anything else that might catch fire or be injured if the butane comes into contact with any ignition source. Butane is highly flammable, work away from anything that might produce a spark. Make sure you are the only victim, if anything goes wrong. 
Materials Needed: 
Butane, 300 grams per ounce of marijuana 
Coffee filter 
Marijuana, 7 grams to 28 grams 
Pipe, about 1.75 inch outer diameter, 12 inches long 
Pyrex baking dish 
Two end caps for the pipe 
Vials or small container to store hash oil 
Isopropyl alcohol (optional) 
*Butane for refilling* lighters can be purchased at smoke shops. Butane for camping stoves can be purchased at camping supply stores. Either type is suitable for making hash oil. If you have any problem locating a supply for butane you can find some by searching through amazon




. 
You will need 300 grams (about 10.5 ounces by weight) of butane for each ounce of marijuana you intend to process. If you are going to process less than an ounce, it is recommended that you still use 300 grams of butane. 
You are trying to extract the oil from the marijuana. Coffee filter is needed as a filter in one end of the pipe to prevent marijuana from escaping into the hash oil, as it exits the pipe. 
*The amount of* marijuana can vary from 7 grams (1/4 ounce) to 28 grams (1 ounce). I always use an ounce, but you may want to attempt a smaller amount on your first try. If you plan on processing more than an ounce of marijuana, do it an ounce at a time. 
Shade leaves and shake will produce a wonderfully clean and potent gold oil with this method (so if you grow, save the leaves you trim off your plants). You can also extract potent hash oil from bad tasting marijuana too. But bear in mind, a better grade of marijuana will produce a larger yield of hash oil. 
I usually use bud from good marijuana to produce hash oil. The estimated THC content of the marijuana has varied from about 8%-12% THC. Not super potent but a fairly good grade. The return is about 4-5 grams of hash oil per ounce of marijuana. An ounce of shade leaves or shake will yield about 1-3 grams of hash oil. 
*The pipe you* utilize should be about 1 foot (12 inches) long with a 1.75 (one and three-quarter) inch outer diameter (o.d.). Threaded pipe is not necessary, get end caps designed for the 1.75 inch outer diameter pipe you are working with and they will fit snugly over the ends. Some people prefer plastic or metal pipe because PVC might release chemicals when exposed to butane. 
Metal pipe is by far the worst, it can easily create a spark that would be disastrous. There is a product called the _honey bee extractor_ available for the purpose of making hash oil from marijuana. The manufacturer says it is made of space age plastic that does not release chemicals when exposed to butane. I've tried it, and it works, but the price is about $50 (US funds). 
Butane is very cold, a pyrex baking dish is recommended for this procedure because it is made to withstand extreme temperatures that would break most other types of materials. I purchased a set of two pyrex baking dishes exclusively for making hash oil. 
*One of them* measures 11 inches by 7 inches by 1.5 inches. The other is 13 inches by 9 inches by 2 inches. It is best to stick with a container somewhere near these sizes or larger, rather than smaller. This is to ensure that no hash oil is lost because the container was too small and some splashed up and over the side. 
Glass vials with screw caps are a good means of storing hash oil. The size you get will depend on the amount of oil you plan on producing. But in general, a larger vial is easier to work with. 1 ounce vials with screw tops are a good choice but some people like them as small as 1-5 grams. 
A 1 ounce vial is good if you are going to dissolve the hash oil you produce with isopropyl alcohol. After the oil in the pyrex dishes has been mixed with isopropyl alcohol, it can be poured into the vials and the alcohol will evaporate. This step is an optional step described below. 
*Method*: 
1) In one of the PVC end caps, drill a single small hole in the center. This hole should be correctly sized to snugly receive the little outlet nozzle of your butane can. 
2) In the other end cap, drill a group of 5 or 6 small holes clustered in the center (like a pepper shaker). The honey oil will be collected from these holes. 
3) After putting a piece of paper towel or coffee filter inside it for filtration (to keep plant material from exiting with the oil), put the end cap with several holes on one end of the pipe. Push it on there real tight. This is the bottom. 
4) Fill the pipe up with plant matter that has been pulverized into a coarse powder with an herb grinder, or by some other method. You want it filled, but not packed down. Fill the pipe with 7 grams (1/4 ounce) to 28 grams (1 ounce) of marijuana. 
5) Place the top end cap on the pipe. Again, push it on as securely as you can by hand. 
6) Find a location *outdoors* with a decent breeze. You want these butane fumes to be quickly carried away. 
6a) Hold the pipe (single hole facing up) over the pyrex baking dish. Position the bottom end of the pipe about 1-2 inches over the pyrex dish to eliminate splatter loss. 
7) Turn the butane gas can upside down and dispense the gas into the pipe via the single top hole. Be brave, swift, and careful. A spark at this moment would spell disaster, since you have basically created an incendiary explosive device that is leaking. 
 The butane moves down the pipe, extracting the cannabis oil as it goes. When it gets to the bottom, it begins to drain into the receiving vessel. Notice the pale yellow-green-gold hue of the extract. 
*After a few* minutes, the butane extract will finish draining from the pipe to the receiving vessel. Maintain caution with the pipe, however, since there is a lot of residual butane still evaporating from within the pipe (notice the stream of fumes coming from the top hole). 
When it slows down to a drop every few seconds, you can tap on the top hole with your finger and it will help push the last of the liquid butane out (or one can gently blow into the top hole to do the same thing). Remember, no smoking, unless you wish to immolate yourself in grand fashion. 
Being very low boiling and volatile, the collected butane will likely begin boiling at ambient temperature. 
*The pyrex vessel* will gradually frost up as the butane cools it down, slowing down its rate of evaporation, but you can speed this up by holding it in your hands. A better way is to set it in a saucepan containing a little bit of warm water. 
Watch the butane start bubbling madly with the increase in temperature and marvel at its low boiling point. Again, do this outdoors with a nice breeze! 
You may have to repeat the process several times if you have a lot of marijuana to process but the result is worth the effort. When more than 3-4 ounces of marijuana is being converted to oil, it is best to have 2 pyrex dishes and alternate the dish you extract into. 
*When you are* finished, you can simply let the butane evaporate. It takes a minimum of 20 minutes for the butane to evaporate. Use a pyrex vessel with a flat bottom if you choose this method. 
The honey oil will be fairly cohesive and can be scraped off and collected with a razor blade and stored, after the butane has fully evaporated. 
An alternate method is to let all of the butane evaporate off and then redissolve the oil in some isopropyl alcohol (90% or higher), and then pour the mixture into a vial (or some other type of small container) and let it sit out for a day or more to allow the alcohol to evaporate. 
*Isopropyl alcohol is* not as flammable as butane but fumes can ignite when exposed to a spark or flame, so be sure store it in an area that has some ventilation while the isopropyl alcohol evaporates. After evaporation, put the screw cap on the vial and store it in a cool dark area. 
Trying to transfer the oil into a small container while it is still solvated by the butane is too risky. I learned the hard way about this, thanks to the volatile temperament of butane. 
I had filled a vial almost all the way to the top and was preparing to drop those last couple drops in, so that cleverly, I could let the last of the butane evaporate from the vial and the oil would all be neatly contained. 
*But when the* last drop hit the mother lode in the vial, it changed the temperature of the solution in the vial upward by a hair and it all super boiled out of the vial and onto my fingers, which of course startled me and caused me to drop the vial. 
I suggest dissolving it in alcohol as I mentioned above. If you can get pure or 99% isopropyl alcohol (also isopropanol and sold as rubbing alcohol), use it, because THC's photosensitivity reportedly does not occur in isopropyl alcohol. 
The final product is a deep yellow-amber oil of the highest quality, incredibly pure and potent. I remember well some of the prime honey oil hash oils that hit the market in the late 1970s, and this stuff stands up to (if not exceeds) any of them. 
*It's amazing how* this method extracts only the good fraction and leaves the junk in the weed. But that's exactly what it does. The color of the oil isn't as see-through as traditional honey oil but it is just as potent. 
Because it is so fresh, it may be even more potent than any oil you may have tried before. Hash oil will degrade in less than a year. Only make as much as you will consume in a few months. 
Note also that this oil has a somewhat higher melt/vaporization point than traditional hash oils. The traditional dispensing method (dipping a needle or paper clip in, getting some oil on the end, and warming it with a flame to get it to drip off) still works with this stuff. 
*However, it seems* you have to be more careful with it because it doesn't heat to liquid state as quickly or in the same manner. It can easily be burned up on your needle if you are used to hash oil that is produced using other solvents. So be careful. 
I also observed that unlike honey oil derived from traditional methods, this product is not immediately soluble in room-temp alcohol. It needed to be warmed before it dissolved fully. 
Never try to produce hash or hash oil from marijuana seeds, they contain very little or no psychoactive compounds and will only add impurities to the final product. If a seed or two accidentally gets mixed in the marijuana you are working with, don't worry, but keep the seeds to a minimum. 
*For your first* attempt you can try filling up the pipe with leaves, stem, and other marijuana by-products that would otherwise not be good for smoking. You should get something. 
When growing marijuana, most people throw away leaves that dry up or are cut during regular plant maintenance. This is a good way to experiment with something that would otherwise end up in the garbage. During the veg phase, the plant will not produce much THC. Leaves collected when the plant is flowering should be utilized for making hash oil. 
If you like the results, you can try making larger amounts of oil using good bud instead of leaves. Making honey oil out of marijuana is recommended for anyone, but because of the small return a large amount of weed will be needed to produce a substantial amount of oil.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks man, that a little better than some others I've seen. Definitely has some of the missing pieces that I have been looking for. I'll be trying it for sure.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

Was at the last grams of my ounces, in the original bad, separated all the nugs, had a good keif build up on the bottom, with some really fine shake, i took a screen for a bong, made a lil shaker, im gonna see if i can get some shoe hash haha,


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

Should be some good stuff in the shake. Little trics getting knocked off and falling to the bottom.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

Yea, it was a nice golden brown


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

I bet it taste good too.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

We'll see here in a couple of hours, been a good solid 4, i'll post a ghetto report, include some pics haha


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 27, 2009)

I've found it is always better to post after the sampling is done. My pics seem to load better. HAHA


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

Hahah that is true, we will see by tomorrow, i was also going to try the gumby method, i have some actual bud and stalks from my last crop which died, light fell on them, i should be able to get at least a good nuget, ghetto style of corse


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 28, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2153855]Hahah that is true, we will see by tomorrow, i was also going to try the gumby method, i have some actual bud and stalks from my last crop which died, light fell on them, i should be able to get at least a good nuget, ghetto style of corse [/quote]
What is "gumby method"?


----------



## SayWord (Feb 28, 2009)

dude i didnt make hash with any of my trimmings from the plants ive chopped because they were all covered in spider mites. lol. harvesting with mites sucks butthole


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 28, 2009)

So what your saying is the don't add to the flavor huh?


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 28, 2009)

Hash Lover, I have about 5 zips of Red diesel that was chopped a week early due to stamens appearing late in flower (7-9 weeks) I was snipping them out for a while to get a flush in but they had to go. I only got in 2 water only waterings on two of the 3 girls and after a couple of weeks they are still pretty harsh and not as potent as would like. They are sticky and stinky, but not covered in large frosty crystals. My K-train is in jars and already pretty smooth and real stoney. I will stay busy enough smoking the k-train until the headbands finish up and was thinking about making hash with the Red diesel.
Considering they do not look frosty, would they ice/blender/beater method produce something nice from something mediocre?

Thanks


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 28, 2009)

Heyduke, yes it will. The weed i have been using is from my last outside grow and was not very good but I made some really good hash with it. I would recommend Wetting it before you chop it in the blender. I found this out be accident. I was trying something different and when I put the weed in to be mixed with the beaters I felt it was not chopped up enough. So I decided to take it out of the water and put it in the blender to chop it a little. So next time I did it I choped it dry first and was not as good as the last batch. After trying to figure out why I came to the conclusion that being wet and soft it keep the veg matter from breaking up into fine powder and keep it from going through the screen.


----------



## Hayduke (Feb 28, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Heyduke, yes it will. The weed i have been using is from my last outside grow and was not very good but I made some really good hash with it. I would recommend Wetting it before you chop it in the blender. I found this out be accident. I was trying something different and when I put the weed in to be mixed with the beaters I felt it was not chopped up enough. So I decided to take it out of the water and put it in the blender to chop it a little. So next time I did it I choped it dry first and was not as good as the last batch. After trying to figure out why I came to the conclusion that being wet and soft it keep the veg matter from breaking up into fine powder and keep it from going through the screen.


Makes sense to me. Thanks dude!


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 28, 2009)

Good luck and let me know how it works out.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 1, 2009)

ya you will deff get some good hash with that i would even try the butane method i posted every detail you need on page 3 and hashlover i hoped it helped you let me know when you try it


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Johnny, Ya I hope to try it soon. I've got 2 oz of some bud that is not that good that would be good to try it with. I've made good hash out of it so it should be good for the oil. I'll let you know.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 1, 2009)

hey hash lover, great thread. your pics on the first page look bomb. but you definetly have to try the butane method. ive smoke all diff kinds of hash and butane was by far the best ive had. i know there is a simple way to do it with just an empty water bottle and theres a thread on here about it but i dont think i can find it. ill we watchin for the results of your butane bubble... peace.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hey hash lover, great thread. your pics on the first page look bomb. but you definetly have to try the butane method. ive smoke all diff kinds of hash and butane was by far the best ive had. i know there is a i simple way to do it with just an empty water bottle and theres a thread on here about it but i dont think i can find it. ill we watchin for the results of your butane bubble... peace.


 ya i agree but dont vut any corners when making butane A its dangerous and B ive tried it lol stick to the method i told you trust me you wont regret it and how is the hash in miami floridasucks i just made a batch up here in jax if you roll this way stop through i will smoke some honey with you i got a total of 23 grams this time my buddy gave me all his trim and all i had to give him was 5 grams


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal Johnny. How much do you get out of the weed?


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 2, 2009)

johnnyt2184 said:


> ya i agree but dont vut any corners when making butane A its dangerous and B ive tried it lol stick to the method i told you trust me you wont regret it and how is the hash in miami floridasucks i just made a batch up here in jax if you roll this way stop through i will smoke some honey with you i got a total of 23 grams this time my buddy gave me all his trim and all i had to give him was 5 grams


i agree, dont cut corners. first time i tried to make it i fucked it up cause i didnt follow directions. the hash is always great down here atleast the stuff i make..haha. no butane but i smoke a nice bit of pressed kief today. i wish i could come through and exchange some hash but im stuck in miami tryin to get a job. thanx for the offer though. My bud that deals gives me all his stems and he picks off any and every tiny leaf from the QPs that he gets. those little leaves are soo crytally, you could smoke them by themselves. can you believe he used to throw all that away.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 2, 2009)

Live and learn huh.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> Sounds like a good deal Johnny. How much do you get out of the weed?


 i didnt way the trim but it was a huge grow strain was DYNAMITE very good strain ive grown it myself its the plant in my avatar but it was 5 grocery bags of trim he also threw in some buds but im drying them to smoke lol i thought i would get more than 23 grams but it was free i also made a lil blender hash it came out amazing kinda looks like yours and speaking of honey my friends gave me a shirt that says show me the honey i will try and get a pic lol


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 3, 2009)

btw floridasucks what strains are going around in the MIA we got deisel some blue cheese and the always availble dynamite my friends swears by that dynamite it has a thc of 26%+ he gave me one of his mothers last year and i grew it better than him lol i did a soil run with 32 clones and then flowered the mother i also put 4 in a DWC man i wish i would have kept a clone and that bitch wouldnt give me any seeds i tried to stress some out of her lol it was a F1 hybrid


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

johnnyt2184 said:


> btw floridasucks what strains are going around in the MIA we got deisel some blue cheese and the always availble dynamite my friends swears by that dynamite it has a thc of 26%+ he gave me one of his mothers last year and i grew it better than him lol i did a soil run with 32 clones and then flowered the mother i also put 4 in a DWC man i wish i would have kept a clone and that bitch wouldnt give me any seeds i tried to stress some out of her lol it was a F1 hybrid


that dynamite sounds good ive never heard of it. a lot of the time we get unknown haze like strains. we get some sour diesel, trainwreck, superskunk, blue moonshine, alot of kush strains, and sometimes the purps. last grow was some ak47 and my friend did chemdog and blueberry. we had an ak47 male so we got lots of BBxAK47 CDxAK47 and Lemon Indica x AK47 seeds. you got seeds for that dynamite or its clone only?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

the butane way is honey oil, not hash . . .


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 4, 2009)

ya i got a few dynamite seeds fem as well it could have been clone only it has been going around duval for awhile and now i see seeds on the internet but i got my first plant from clone years ago the cross is hash plant and blueberry i think its killer smoke and high yeild


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 4, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2174462]the butane way is honey oil, not hash . . .[/quote]
thanks for the info but i still call it hash or butane oil and i think we all know the name if we are making it


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

i made some blender hash last week ... came out awesome


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 4, 2009)

ya blender hash is good if you do it right i swear by it when i dont have alot of good trim got any pics of yours and how much did you get


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

about 20-25 grams of trim...... 1.3 of dry hash


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 4, 2009)

johnnyt2184 said:


> thanks for the info but i still call it hash or butane oil and i think we all know the name if we are making it


Back in the old days we called it hash oil. But it was dark colored.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 4, 2009)

SICC";2174462]the butane way is honey oil said:


> thanks for the info but i still call it hash or butane oil and i think we all know the name if we are making it





Hash Lover said:


> Back in the old days we called it hash oil. But it was dark colored.


Yes but for those new to making hash, may not know they are going to get honey oil, and if you are going to risk a Richard Pryor, may want the details. Remember we are stoners, some stonier than others.

Hash oil/honey oil is nice...in the old days we either put it on weed or a joint or smoked it off a pin which I do not like.

To me hash and it's oil are VERY different, because I can smoke the hash alone. When I first started reading about your honey oil I thought I was reading about making the solid smoke-alone version. Of course I figured it out, but others may be stonier!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 5, 2009)

all the honey oil ive seen and smoked had been dried so you could handle it and it wont stick to everything... that to me is hash.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 5, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> all the honey oil ive seen and smoked had been dried so you could handle it and it wont stick to everything... that to me is hash.


I have never seen it as anything other than oil. That sounds better than hash. 
And now I know why you would just call it hash.

And Johnny2184 nice new avatar!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 5, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I have never seen it as anything other than oil. That sounds better than hash.
> And now I know why you would just call it hash.
> 
> And Johnny2184 nice new avatar!


i was gonna say the same thing about johnny's avatar


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 5, 2009)

I also do an alcohol extraction like making Green Dragon. But instead I cook it down to be able to put it in a pipe and smoke it alone or mix with weed. The material you use has to have a pretty high thc content to be good. I've done it quite a few times and have worked out a pretty way. I don't call it hash though. To me hash is something more of the traditional type. Just because you concentrate the thc levels doesn't mean it is hash. Not that they are not good, in fact they can be great but just are not Hashish.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks guys about tje avatar just did my march harvest i have other plants harvested to you should check them out in the harvest forum and here is some of the hash and oil i just made


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 5, 2009)

damm that hash looks black... very nice.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice pics Johnny, well done. The hash and the quality of the pics as well. Are you pressing with heat or cold?


----------



## SayWord (Mar 6, 2009)

oh em geeee hash lover that is a beautiful site! i wonder if i can plus rep you yet


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2009)

look what i did yesterday, .,,................................


----------



## bl0wdr0 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice harvests Johnny, but come on, no need to lie about the hash pictures. Those are all over the internet, google as well as http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QUHwu_yrDU

For alcohol extractions, by just letting it sit and evaporate, just ball it up after that and it's ready?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe if Johnny would post the pics with his naked girlfriend/wife holding the hash. Then we would know for sure.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> look what i did yesterday, .,,................................
> 
> 
> View attachment 345701 View attachment 345702 View attachment 345703 View attachment 345704


All in a day's work huh fdd. What's this I hear about Cali going legal? Any news?


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for the tips hash lover.good thread. i had some light green hash the other day. wasnt too bad


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey what's happening SayWord. Glad you stopped by.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> look what i did yesterday, .,,................................
> 
> 
> View attachment 345701 View attachment 345702 View attachment 345703 View attachment 345704


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that looks very nice! Care to share any info on your methods and how much of what you used?


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 7, 2009)

can you say washingmachine.........


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 7, 2009)

who was downing my hash does he know who i am lol and thanks fdd for stealing my glory i got close to your weight lol you wanna hang out trade some hash hits and no one is seeing my gf i will post more pics of my hash lol thought i would show off some of my buds i just harvested a ton lol and i just made some pressed hash


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 8, 2009)

OK, so I watched the "Gumby Method" today. I find it hard to believe that you can get any hash that will bubble with this method. Not that you can't make some good hash maybe but not something that will bubble. You have to remember that he is using White Rhino to make it. From my experience with ice water (look at my album) 4 hours is way to long to wait for it to settle with the average stuff we would be using to make hash and would give the veg matter to long to get water logged and sink to the bottom. Back when I started to make hash I did an experiment. I let it settle for 1/2 hour and then siphoned off at least 3/4 of the water in the bucket, it was still green. Keeping the water I took out I let it settle again overnight and siphoned it off again. I let the remainder evaporate (with some help) and there was nothing good left in it. The heavier trics seem to settle in that first half hour without to much veg matter sinking too. Seems to me the Gumby method is just the same as the blender method execpt you use a drill. I have tried the blender method and was not happy with that either. To much veg matter in it. Now the weed I have been using is not that good and I know that makes a difference also. Again I'm not saying there is anything wrong with it but these are my findings and would not do the Gumby method because of them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> OK, so I watched the "Gumby Method" today. I find it hard to believe that you can get any hash that will bubble with this method. Not that you can't make some good hash maybe but not something that will bubble. You have to remember that he is using White Rhino to make it. From my experience with ice water (look at my album) 4 hours is way to long to wait for it to settle with the average stuff we would be using to make hash and would give the veg matter to long to get water logged and sink to the bottom. Back when I started to make hash I did an experiment. I let it settle for 1/2 hour and then siphoned off at least 3/4 of the water in the bucket, it was still green. Keeping the water I took out I let it settle again overnight and siphoned it off again. I let the remainder evaporate (with some help) and there was nothing good left in it. The heavier trics seem to settle in that first half hour without to much veg matter sinking too. Seems to me the Gumby method is just the same as the blender method execpt you use a drill. I have tried the blender method and was not happy with that either. To much veg matter in it. Now the weed I have been using is not that good and I know that makes a difference also. Again I'm not saying there is anything wrong with it but these are my findings and would not do the Gumby method because of them.



the gumby method is THE stupidest way i have ever seen people make hash. 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2009)

thats alot of hash


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the gumby method is THE stupidest way i have ever seen people make hash.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html


I would have to agree fdd. 4 buckets, 4 hours WTF!! I could dry screen it faster than that. Well maybe, it could be close. OK not really but you get my point.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the gumby method is THE stupidest way i have ever seen people make hash.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html


Thanks for the link...wow! I am a little embarrassed to be looking up to you like a super hero.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a 5 bag 5 gal kit coming. Would it be better to work it in a 5 gallon bucket and then pour into the bucket with the nested bags? Would a paint mixer on a drill be too rough of agitation? I will be using trim and a few zips of some bud that was cut a week early after throwing out balls (light stress after 24/0?)


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 8, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I have a 5 bag 5 gal kit coming. Would it be better to work it in a 5 gallon bucket and then pour into the bucket with the nested bags? Would a paint mixer on a drill be too rough of agitation? I will be using trim and a few zips of some bud that was cut a week early after throwing out balls (light stress after 24/0?)



i would mix it in it's own bucket then just pour it thru the bags. a paint mixer works just be gentle.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 9, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i would mix it in it's own bucket then just pour it thru the bags. a paint mixer works just be gentle.


Thank you!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

cool thread dude.. i haven't read through it yet so if you answered this question then redirect to me the right area. I just trimmed my bud up and now im looking for something to do with the trimmings. My scissors were so freaking sticky that i got a half marble sized ball of sticky regisn or whatever off of the blades. I have a good sized bag of trimmings left over that are soo sticky that u can prob roll a blunt with them n get high. Can i make hash out of this or do anyting productive?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 27, 2009)

thats exactly what you wanna use to make hash. better yet, Honey Oil.




greenearth5 said:


> cool thread dude.. i haven't read through it yet so if you answered this question then redirect to me the right area. I just trimmed my bud up and now im looking for something to do with the trimmings. My scissors were so freaking sticky that i got a half marble sized ball of sticky regisn or whatever off of the blades. I have a good sized bag of trimmings left over that are soo sticky that u can prob roll a blunt with them n get high. Can i make hash out of this or do anyting productive?


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> cool thread dude.. i haven't read through it yet so if you answered this question then redirect to me the right area. I just trimmed my bud up and now im looking for something to do with the trimmings. My scissors were so freaking sticky that i got a half marble sized ball of sticky regisn or whatever off of the blades. I have a good sized bag of trimmings left over that are soo sticky that u can prob roll a blunt with them n get high. Can i make hash out of this or do anyting productive?


Absolutely. Hashish or cannabutter. Mmmmm scissor hash!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I guess I will start reading the thread then.  thanks


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 27, 2009)

go for it & take a pic of the final product.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Mar 27, 2009)

johnnyt2184 said:


> thanks guys about tje avatar just did my march harvest i have other plants harvested to you should check them out in the harvest forum and here is some of the hash and oil i just made


 
ROFL, dude you never made that oil at all. All your pics are taken of other sites.

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash003a.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash003.htm&usg=__WWWyb9539xC3anNzSqiJG6V5bMs=&h=189&w=269&sz=10&hl=en&start=8&um=1&tbnid=Uj-easVRwTbJMM:&tbnh=79&tbnw=113&prev=/images?q=honey+oil&hl=en&sa=N&um=1&ie=UTF-8


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 27, 2009)

Give me the links please. Let's see proof





Maryjane123 said:


> ROFL, dude you never made that oil at all. All your pics are taken of other sites.
> 
> http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash003a.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash003.htm&usg=__WWWyb9539xC3anNzSqiJG6V5bMs=&h=189&w=269&sz=10&hl=en&start=8&um=1&tbnid=Uj-easVRwTbJMM:&tbnh=79&tbnw=113&prev=/images?q=honey+oil&hl=en&sa=N&um=1&ie=UTF-8


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

how did you come upon this conculsion?



Maryjane123 said:


> ROFL, dude you never made that oil at all. All your pics are taken of other sites.
> 
> http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash003a.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash003.htm&usg=__WWWyb9539xC3anNzSqiJG6V5bMs=&h=189&w=269&sz=10&hl=en&start=8&um=1&tbnid=Uj-easVRwTbJMM:&tbnh=79&tbnw=113&prev=/images?q=honey+oil&hl=en&sa=N&um=1&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Maryjane123 (Mar 27, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Give me the links please. Let's see proof


 
ok here is all the links for every single hash pic he used for that post, why do people feel the need to post lies.

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash003.htm

http://www.420hash.com/afghanhash.html

http://www.420hash.com/indianhash.html

http://www.420hash.com/nepalesesuperhash.html


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 27, 2009)

Well.....?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

where is this johnny dude at?


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

Everything shows that Johnny has the identical pictures to the links MaryJane has provided. Maybe he had them published.

EDIT: Okay, I appologize for asking those




johnnyt2184 said:


> thanks guys about tje avatar just did my march harvest i have other plants harvested to you should check them out in the harvest forum and here is some of the hash and oil i just made





Maryjane123 said:


> ok here is all the links for every single hash pic he used for that post, why do people feel the need to post lies.
> 
> http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/hash003.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 27, 2009)

You are the king dude



fdd2blk said:


> look what i did yesterday, .,,................................
> 
> 
> View attachment 345701 View attachment 345702 View attachment 345703 View attachment 345704


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> look what i did yesterday, .,,................................
> 
> 
> View attachment 345701 View attachment 345702 View attachment 345703 View attachment 345704


kiss-ass


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard greenearth. Don't I know you from somewhere?? Ya, the sticky stuff you clean off you tools or fingers is some good shit. In some places that is how they collect it. Off a fresh plant, Sometime's rubbing a bud between their hands or running naked through the field and then getting it off there bodies. Different cultures have different ways of making it. Whatever you decide to do with your trimmings, if you have to grind it up at all I like to use a flour type sifter. I try not to warm it up to much when I'm grinding it up. I got an old one off Ebay because I could not find the kind I liked in the stores and my wife wanted her's back. But in fact, the one I ended up getting was even better. It was listed under "vintage". I did'nt like the ones that had the horizontil blades and two screens in it. I guess it would be great for flour but not what I want. The one I like has the wire that you turn and it goes across the screen. But what I was getting at is be sure to grind it into a large glass bowl. I have found that when I do that lots of the trics that break off from the grinding stick just enough to the sides of the bowl and you can see them well enough after you dump the ground up weed out. Now rub your finger around the bowl and collect the powder that is left, roll it between your fingers and put it in your pipe. Now that's some good hash!! (those little popcorn buds are great to save for this kind of stuff, so you don't really need to trim those to much, IMO).


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 28, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> go for it & take a pic of the final product.


Ya, and what he said!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 28, 2009)

damn dude so i didnt half to trim anything off the pot korn buds... well this hashish idea sounds great and i might try it along with makin some butter later today... ol lady really wants her brownies and has been at my side beggin for them.. maybe ill make her a big thhing of hash then dump some powered sugar on top of it and hand it to her... heres your bronie.. and then watch her trimp balls for the next month




Hash Lover said:


> Welcome aboard greenearth. Don't I know you from somewhere?? Ya, the sticky stuff you clean off you tools or fingers is some good shit. In some places that is how they collect it. Off a fresh plant, Sometime's rubbing a bud between their hands or running naked through the field and then getting it off there bodies. Different cultures have different ways of making it. Whatever you decide to do with your trimmings, if you have to grind it up at all I like to use a flour type sifter. I try not to warm it up to much when I'm grinding it up. I got an old one off Ebay because I could not find the kind I liked in the stores and my wife wanted her's back. But in fact, the one I ended up getting was even better. It was listed under "vintage". I did'nt like the ones that had the horizontil blades and two screens in it. I guess it would be great for flour but not what I want. The one I like has the wire that you turn and it goes across the screen. But what I was getting at is be sure to grind it into a large glass bowl. I have found that when I do that lots of the trics that break off from the grinding stick just enough to the sides of the bowl and you can see them well enough after you dump the ground up weed out. Now rub your finger around the bowl and collect the powder that is left, roll it between your fingers and put it in your pipe. Now that's some good hash!! (those little popcorn buds are great to save for this kind of stuff, so you don't really need to trim those to much, IMO).


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 28, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> damn dude so i didnt half to trim anything off the pot korn buds... well this hashish idea sounds great and i might try it along with makin some butter later today... ol lady really wants her brownies and has been at my side beggin for them.. maybe ill make her a big thhing of hash then dump some powered sugar on top of it and hand it to her... heres your bronie.. and then watch her trimp balls for the next month


It must be heated (cooked) to be edible.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is true..



Hash Lover said:


> It must be heated (cooked) to be edible.


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 28, 2009)

yah its gotta be heated up before the active ingredients will get you high... i remember reading about this some place.



worm5376 said:


> This is true..


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 28, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> It must be heated (cooked) to be edible.





worm5376 said:


> This is true..





greenearth5 said:


> yah its gotta be heated up before the active ingredients will get you high... i remember reading about this some place.


I am pretty sure the only reason to heat is to get the THC/CBN to bond to the fat molecule (butter/oil etc). 

You could eat finger hash and get high.

Heat actually decomposes (breaks down) the THC molecule into it's constituents, not into some more readily assimilated form...so simmer gently on the butter.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 28, 2009)

Part of the heat thing is to turn the THCA into THC. If you could eat finger hash and get high I would think it would be because of the very large amount of THC in it to begin with. And when I say heat I mean to decarboxing (don't think I spelled that right) the weed. I've seen a couple different way's people like to do it. There's a lot more to it but I am not that good at typing to go to far with it. The butter and certain oils can be used because the molecules will stick to the fat molecules. It's basically the method of extracting them. From what I've read. They talk about the heat thing here:http://boards.cannabis.com/concentrates/82380-definitive-green-dragon-revised-updated-combined.html


----------



## Maryjane123 (Mar 28, 2009)

How much hash do you think I would get out of 5 grams? 

I know it's not much but better than getting chucked out if I can recycle it


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 28, 2009)

if you had 5 grams then you started making your hash at 420pm then you would get 425 grams of hash


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 28, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> How much hash do you think I would get out of 5 grams?
> 
> I know it's not much but better than getting chucked out if I can recycle it


5-10% depending on starting material.

Here are a couple of pics first is 20 micron and the next two are what I would have thrown away as it made it past the 20 micron bag. Recovered be siphoning off, chilling again, pouring off top and filter through coffee filter, before and after pressing. Smoking a mix of the two right now.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 30, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> if you had 5 grams then you started making your hash at 420pm then you would get 425 grams of hash


flawless reasoning !


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 30, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> How much hash do you think I would get out of 5 grams?
> 
> I know it's not much but better than getting chucked out if I can recycle it


You might be better off making "Green Dragon", It also has a good description of the decarboxylation process. (heating it to make it edible). It really is very easy, I do it but then evaporate all the liquid off and make it smokeable. I do this with my low grade hash from the larger screens also. You can do it with weed also but you have to do the decarb process to vaporize a lot of the junk off first or it will not be any good. It gets rid of the chlorophyll and other unwanted stuff so it is not just a sticky mess. I've done it several times and is really good.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 30, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> if you had 5 grams then you started making your hash at 420pm then you would get 425 grams of hash


Simply fucking brilliant my friend greendude. It's no wonder I enjoy hanging around on your thread!!!!!!!!! I was going to give you a +rep but they say I have to spread it around more first. So hear it is anyway!!!


----------



## greenearth5 (Apr 1, 2009)

im reposting something on here that i posted on my thread..... 

3/4 of an ounce was the official weigh in... not taking into consideration the many buds i smoked before hand... so it was probably right an an ounce or little less ... im satisfied guys... hope we can all hang out again in the future.. wheres everyone hanging at now?? hash, 420, roll...


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> im reposting something on here that i posted on my thread.....
> 
> 3/4 of an ounce was the official weigh in... not taking into consideration the many buds i smoked before hand... so it was probably right an an ounce or little less ... im satisfied guys... hope we can all hang out again in the future.. wheres everyone hanging at now?? hash, 420, roll...


you need to invest 10$ for a nice case of glass jars


----------



## greenearth5 (Apr 1, 2009)

im tottally down for that... i hung my plant up to dry a week ago and baged them last night... if i understand it right then I must open the bag several times a day and rotate the bud around.. keep the bag in a cool, dark, and dry space to prevent any mold from occuring... am i onto the right track?



420weedman said:


> you need to invest 10$ for a nice case of glass jars


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> im tottally down for that... i hung my plant up to dry a week ago and baged them last night... if i understand it right then I must open the bag several times a day and rotate the bud around.. keep the bag in a cool, dark, and dry space to prevent any mold from occuring... am i onto the right track?


yes, if its damp dump it out and leave it one a plate for a couple hours till its not


----------



## greenearth5 (Apr 1, 2009)

I baged it up last night and chcked it just now (20 hrs later) and there was very little condensation in there. Just a few minutes leaving the bag open and rotating the bud around took care of it. There is no standing water in the bag but it does seem to be just a little humid in there. The bud was very crispy on the outside last night but now its starting to feel less crispy. I think this is working. If it appears over wet then I will dump it out on a plate for a few hours.

Is this how you guys do it?



420weedman said:


> yes, if its damp dump it out and leave it one a plate for a couple hours till its not


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 1, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> I baged it up last night and chcked it just now (20 hrs later) and there was very little condensation in there. Just a few minutes leaving the bag open and rotating the bud around took care of it. There is no standing water in the bag but it does seem to be just a little humid in there. The bud was very crispy on the outside last night but now its starting to feel less crispy. I think this is working. If it appears over wet then I will dump it out on a plate for a few hours.
> 
> Is this how you guys do it?


If possible a day or three in paper bags between hang dry and jar. The paper helps it dry a little slower than air. It sounds as if you are too wet for cure IMO. You should definitely not have condensation in the jar/bag. When ready for cure the buds will feel very dry, but check the stem, it probably does not snap like bone dry bud, and will slowly release moisture along with stuff like chlorophyll. After 12-24 your buds will be a little softer, like too wet to smoke good, but you could if you had to... This is what you "burp" out from the jar/bag as the bud gets smooth, tastes good, smells good and color changes a little. I will add a good link in a minute:https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/120624-want-bag-appeal-curing-matters.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 1, 2009)

I saw where someone wrote "You can always add water back if it's to dry, but you can't get rid of mold". Always best to play it safe. I'd hate to mess up some good bud after so much time and love has been put into it.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 1, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> I saw where someone wrote "You can always add water back if it's to dry, but you can't get rid of mold". Always best to play it safe. I'd hate to mess up some good bud after so much time and love has been put into it.


This is very true, but if you want buds that don't taste and smell like hay, once it is dry, adding water will not continue the cure for some reason. But I would rather smoke buds that taste bad than throw away moldy bud. Also I usually think that I waited too long, the buds are too dry and then after a day they are a little soft again. But if you could "see" moisture you are really asking for mold.


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 1, 2009)

And like Hay duke said,you definitely don't want to have any condensation in the container or whatever you have them in. If it seems moist in the bag I would take them out for a day. The outside lighter parts dry out fast but the center takes longer. That is why they feel dry when you put them into something sealed and them feel damp again after a day. The moisture is being drawn out of the bud. The outside leaves will wick the moisture just like other things will. Your on the right track though green.


----------



## greenearth5 (Apr 1, 2009)

cool.. thanks guys.. I took the 3/4 oz of bud and put it in a paper bag.. even layer of buds.. and left it open in my dark closet...

hash.. you told me on one of these threads that i can keep a plant short by trimming it right... well i have some schwag seeds here that i would totally like to grow with but i have no clue what type or genetics it is... its just schwag weed that i love smokin and tastin.. if i end up using these instead of lowryder(1 or 2) seeds then i will deff need some help keeping it short.. 

roll.. im deff growing again


----------



## northsidenovis (Apr 2, 2009)

howzit I've got a few ways of making canibus oil both with iscopropyl alcohol and butane similar methods I have to go at the moment but will try get it down and post it tomorrow wont be disipointed and another plus you can do it in 1/2 an hoiur start to finish [depending the amount etc


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 2, 2009)

northsidenovis said:


> howzit I've got a few ways of making canibus oil both with iscopropyl alcohol and butane similar methods I have to go at the moment but will try get it down and post it tomorrow wont be disipointed and another plus you can do it in 1/2 an hoiur start to finish [depending the amount etc


Sounds good north, I want to try some kind of oil or something. Looking foward to it. Glad you stopped by.


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 2, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> cool.. thanks guys.. I took the 3/4 oz of bud and put it in a paper bag.. even layer of buds.. and left it open in my dark closet...
> 
> hash.. you told me on one of these threads that i can keep a plant short by trimming it right... well i have some schwag seeds here that i would totally like to grow with but i have no clue what type or genetics it is... its just schwag weed that i love smokin and tastin.. if i end up using these instead of lowryder(1 or 2) seeds then i will deff need some help keeping it short..
> 
> roll.. im deff growing again


That could be interesting green dude.


----------



## Guero310 (Aug 13, 2010)

If its not a promplem you think you could put images of steps you took to make hash please..?


----------



## justhavinago86 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hash Lover said:


> I've been playing with making hash for about 1 1/2 years. See my Album for pics of the equiptment and more hash. I've tried several ways and so far this is the best method I've used. I've taken some crappy weed and made really good hash. My goal is to find the most efficient way to extract the goodness from the plant and have something that easy to smoke in a bowl or put into a joint if you like. And if anyone is interested here's a Social Group that you might like:https://www.rollitup.org/groups/hash-factory.html. I also do an alcohol extraction with some of the scrap to get more out of it. I almost double my yield with the alcohol. And I'm always open to suggestions if you see anything that might be improved. In fact I would like to hear how you do it also. I don't get bubble hash with my system yet since I don't have a small enough screen (micron size). But I do get it good enough to roll up in your hands with no heat. You don't need to make "bubble hash" to have some really killer hash. Mine is more like traditional hash. I like to start with 2oz of bud for these size buckets. I use two gallon buckets. I cut the bottom plus a little more off 2 of them and sand the cut edge a little to get sharp edges smooth. I wet the weed a little first. I found this out one time by accident and does seem to help get a cleaner hash without a smaller size screen. I don't get so much fine power in it like when I put it in the blender when it is dry or if you grind it by hand. So after it's wet I put some of it in the blender with a little ice and on high for maybe 5 to 10 seconds. Just until it looks chopped up good. Just need to keep an eye on how much water you use so you don't over fill the bucket. Then it goes into the bucket set up (that's the cut off bucket with the screen inside a whole one) that has enough water and ice to cover the screen about 1 inch or so. The rest of the water comes from the blender and more ice. I start with a piece of polyester material I got at Walmart for $1.98 a yard. I checked it against the known silkscreen size that I have and it's about 240 micron. I strap in the beater and run it for 20 min on high. let that settle for 30 min. and strain what is still floating on the top. Give it a easy stir and pull out the bucket with the screen. The material that is on that screen goes it the trash. I give the water left in the bucket a good stir and dump it into another bucket set up that is dry and has a 12xx silkscreen (107 micron) in it. Then pull that inner bucket with the silkscreen out and save the material that is on the silkscreen. I press it dry as I can and use it for the alcohol extraction. I do use a sprayer to try to wash all the material to the center. Now with the water I have left I let it settle for 30 min and siphon off down to a mark that tells me that what is left will fit in my glass baking dish. Put it into the baking dish and let settle for 30 min again. I tilt the pan a little to get the water a little deeper one one side and siphon again. As much as I can without sucking up the resin. You can see it settling through the glass. Now with very little water left I put a piece of plexiglass with a small fan to help it dry faster. I don't like using heat to speed the drying, seems to come out better with the cool dry. While that is drying I take the scrap from the silkscreen that is still a little damp and do the alcohol extraction. I do the "Green Dragon" type of thing using only about 1 oz grain alcohol. I try to use as little as I can to get the job done. I filter the mix with a very small screen maybe 25 microns or so. You can just take some weed and do it but I have found a couple tricks that really help. More on that later maybe. The alcohol method will bubble and melt but can still be smoked with a screen as long as you don't draw to hard. A very clean smoke, not harsh if you do it right. It is a pretty cheap and easy way to get some really good hash. You can do this with any size bucket you want. I have not been able to find the middle sizes of polyester, something in the 75-125 range at any fabric places yet. It's all to big or to small. I do take my pocket microscope and a sample of the 107 micron with me to compare. I just tell them I need to find a certain size for a filter for my son's school project. I can get better pics of the setup, like how the buckets were cut or whatever If anybody wants to see more. And of course if anyone has any ideas on how to improve I would be glad to hear from you. This is a good place to get most any size screen that you might want. They have some small bags also But I have not really looked at them yet. I do have a 150 micron that I got from them that I got to do dry screening method but to me that is just to much work for what you get. I like to be able to turn on the timer and sit back and do some sampling while I wait for things to finish. That's my main reason for the timer. I can't trust myself to keep track of time after I have been smoking some. I would not say this is fast but I can start in the morning and be hand rolling by 7 or 8 pm. Also I don't feel like proof reading any more (ya, I've been sampling as I write this) so if something does not make sense just let me know. From what you guy's bring up about beating up the bags this really does not do that. And the only screen that even gets near the beaters is the $1.98 a yard from Walmart. So your screens will last a long time. The ones at that site are very good quality and you should be able to get 2 out of 1 yard. I'm thinking 55 gallon drums, what do you think??http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/1476/Nylon-Screening. You could always start with this and the big screen and then use your bags to do the finish filtering. That has to be the best price I've seen for bags.



bubble bags are best way to make hash easy inexpensive and make the best hash out of any method anyone who use butane to make hash and then thinks its good is a fucking dumb ass why add chemicals to something then think its the hash thats getting u stoned so dumb but hey thats americans for u and i would just throw that shitty weed in the bin who manicured that ya blind grandmother jees


----------



## FacebookWeedBrownies (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey check out my youtube tutorial on how to make hash oil (hexane method) !!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N_WTEroA4g


----------



## justhavinago86 (Jul 7, 2013)

FacebookWeedBrownies said:


> Hey check out my youtube tutorial on how to make hash oil (hexane method) !!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N_WTEroA4g


this is by far the worst why to make hash dont waste your time


----------

